# advice on starting treatment



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am due to have my first appointment at ivf wales this month although i have been attending since then for treatment for endo (I have been awaiting my nhs treatment)  Does anybody know how long after the first appointment doe sthe treatment actually start. I do not need to down reg as i have been taking prostap for the last few months.

Thanks

Maria


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi maria   welcome to the board ...im not sure how soon you start tx after appoinment ..but im sure someone will be along soon to answer


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Maria
Welcome and good luck!
As far as I can remember - I started tx after my next period, after appoinment - if that makes sense!  HAve you had all your bloods done (FSH, LH, HEP A & B etc ) cos they'll need them done before you start?
Anyway someone more knowledgeable and with a better memory will along soon, I'm sure!
Best of luck X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya maria

i wish i could remember lol

you might have the attend a open evening and treatment would start soon after


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Maria,

We were told on our initial appt that we could start within 6 weeks if we wanted to self fund but it guess it depends on what tests, if any, you need before starting.

Good luck

Andrea x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Maria - we're about to start 1st ivf and are self funding due to my age. This is our timescale of appointments so far.

1st consultation / bloods / scan 8 May 
Open evening 21 May 
TIC Appt (to sign forms etc) July
Treatment Schedule (prescription / book dates ) 24 July

As you can see, it takes a while to be booked in for appointments as they are very busy and quite short staffed at the moment. I hope your appoinments move a little faster than ours have! We've just been told there's no room for me to have ec when i need it in Aug, so now my treatment has been delayed till September.    Just try not to plan ahead too much as appointments can change.

Good luck  

Moth x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Moth said:


> Hiya Maria - we're about to start 1st ivf and are self funding due to my age. This is our timescale of appointments so far.
> 
> 1st consultation / bloods / scan 8 May
> Open evening 21 May
> ...


When did you find out and have your started your injections yet. I started jabbing about 3 weeks ago and am due in for a scan on the 8th August when i hope they will tell me when ec is as i start menapur then.

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah you will probably start stimms on the 11th and ec would be the 11th august


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Sarah

I'm doing the short protocol, so will start jabbing suprecur and menopur approx day 2 of my period in sept for around 10 days. I think the clinic is closed for one week in Aug so i'm sure they'll let you know everything at your scan appt. Good luck

Moth x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep lab is closed for a week starting next week (11th) grr was spose to be my ec then tut never mind tho


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Well had my scan today and all seemed to go well enough. I am not good on the terms but they found 8 folicles for one of my ovaries but couldnt find the other. She didnt look very hard but said it would be fine as i had over 8 on the one. She was bit concerned i might have too many when i start menopur next tuesday so she did ask if i should reduce my dose...starting next tuesday then ec week of the 25th  

So please. Any tips gratefully received.

Sarah


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya sarah, who scanned you hun, what dose of menopur are you on? 

good luck with your tx xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think 8 follies without stimming is quite a lot ...so they would be right to down your dose   im sure someone else will be along soon with more knowledge than me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sarah

you might have a ovary that is higher, some people do and once you start stimm it might well move down under the weight of the follies

you must have had a antral follicle count

tips from me are take one day at a time and relax as much as possible


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, myself and I think a few others have a high ovary ... and it's the left one can you believe.

I did my third cycle on SP and on CD1 I had about 7 follicles, equal amounts on both sides so you have a fair amount on one ovary.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we will have to start a high ovary club


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

get someone to stand on your tummy, that will do it  LOL


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for your messages girl. I feel so much like a first time at this...Not sure who the nurse was but she checked with the doc after seeing that i had eight follies and then came back and said to stick to my dose (which i start next tuesday) of 300iu. I suppose it cant be seen as a good or bad sign as it doesnt really mean i will get lots of eggs.

I got a good cd today that you play at various stages of ivf. anjionline.com Its very nice to listen too!

Any tips or advice girls is great, as i know nothing.

Sarah

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah how are you feeling today?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

kara76 said:


> sarah how are you feeling today?


OK thanks. I got quite touchy yesterday for no known reason but generally am ok? How about you?

SARAH


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sarah dont worry we all have off days where your mind plays tricks on you ...you will be fine not long till stimms now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah sounds about right hun


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well i decided to pop into the clinic on Friday. It was dead quiet so i got the chance to speak to the nurse. Got my prostap and a had a scan and some bloods. Looks good to start on 21st and luckily i will only have 1 week on the suprecur as i'm already down regged. Should have ec around 22nd Sept. Fingers crossed. Getting a bit anxious now its here. Have waited for 5 years for this and now i'm scared stiff of the feeling i'll get if it doesn't work!! Scan noted i alos have a high left ovary. Must be us welsh girls!!

Goodf luck to everybody 

Maria x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, not long now. Start the menapur stuff on Tuesday and am really excited. I dont get too many of days so i think i am quite lucky. I am hoping to stay balanced (as much as i have ever been) through all this. My angionline.com cd is doing me proud. Its very good..highly recommended.

Good luck to everyone thats starting...

Sarah


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww bless best of luck girls for ur tx !! 
Are u going to come to the meet up girls


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

best of luck for your treatment Marie and Sarah feel free to post in the July/Aug thread it needs reviving


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow things are moving for you both


maria seems your joining the high ovary club, don't worry about feeling scared i do every time


----------

